# Opening Weekend: DeWitt County 8pt.



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

This season I decided to hunt some of my grandma's land outside of Yoakum and didn't really know what to expect. No one has ever hunted the property before. Hunted hard all weekend and the patience paid off. This guy came out Saturday morning but never could get a shot off. Hunted Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning, but only smaller bucks and does showed up. Sunday afternoon was the ticket. He came out with about 20 minutes of shooting light left, and my PSE Brute and 100 gr. Thunderhead drilled him perfectly at 32 yards. He only ran 20 yards before folding up. Hunted out of a ground blind for the first time and I'll tell you what, those things are awesome! Had the girlfriend in the stand with me all four hunts and she was just as nervous as I was. Now she wants a bow of her own; I've created a monster. He has 8 points, decent mass, 16 1/2 inches inside spread, 18 inches outside. I'm still pumped up!


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great Deer! Congrats! I wasn't far from you, I was in Gonzales!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice buck..congrats


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I was hunting in Hallettsville this weekend, and heard of some really nice bucks shot in the area. Just started hunting from a pop up blind as well. Congrats on the nice buck!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congratulations


----------



## Dane-gerous (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey I know that guy!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice one


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

Shweeet, nice work and way to stay at it...


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job.. Great looking buck...


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice work!!!:cheers:


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Dangit bubba, congrats big time.*


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice!!!! Great Job!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice buck!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Very nice*

Congrats.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats great, my wife is planing days off to hunt with me. She's getting hooked.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've been going there since I was a kid to dove hunt, don't know why I hadn't bow hunted it sooner! I'm still pumped up!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats and you deserve to be PUMPED....WW


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Nice buck!!!congrats on the bow kill.


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

That is awesome! Tell Brittney to hurry up and get practicing


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats I would be smiling like a Opossum eating persimmons to!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

NICCEEE! looks like he's been sharpening his points


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice buck for that area, I hunt near Terryville and have some on camera that compare, just hoping one will step out, good looking deer!


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet buck..I got skunked this past weekend


----------

